# Motherboard info for Owner of a Dell Studio 540 Desktop



## MSwhip (Jun 17, 2010)

Phoned Dell who are adamant in giving detailed specs about the motherboard that i have under the hood of my Studio 540 Desktop. They wont even tell me the Intel Model #, Intel does not help either. They keep it under closed doors as if their business life depended on it.
How can i find out what exactly i have as motherboard. And all the rest of the information like voltage to the ram sockets, BIOS information, speed etc etc. Is there some way to test the motherboard and get a report from the findings?

All i know is that given my OS Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit, I could get up to a maximum of 8 GB of RAM from my existing 4 memory sockets and that memory is DDR2 PC2-6400 800 Hertz unbuffered and non interlaced. 

Thank you


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Here is a quote I came across:



> The motherboard is Dell part Number M017G, but it's really a scaled down Asus P5Q-EM. These systems come normally with
> lower end Celerons, or Core 2 Duos


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's a G45 chipset proprietary Dell motherboard, What specific info are you looking for?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Please don't double post. It's confusing and makes it difficult to help you.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15...wner-of-a-dell-studio-540-desktop-494499.html


----------

